# Best Sunday Roast on the CDS?



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy Spanish food, but I do love going out on a Sunday for a traditional Sunday Roast.

I am moving to El Faro, next to Fuengirola, later this month, so I am looking for recommendations for a good Sunday Roast. Don't mind travelling a bit either if it is 'the best'.

Wibs


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

You can't go wrong with this one on the border between Torremolinos and Benalmadena. Bit of a trek for you but worth it. Well known on the CDS. Great beef and pork joints, Yorkshire puds, crackly, the lot. Good prices too.

Restaurant Costa del Sol, Carvery Benalmadena, Restaurant Torremolinos, Quality Carveries


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Starting at Sotogrande and heading up the coast it would probably take you a couple of years worth of Sundays just to reach Malaga. Quite a nice project actually. 

By the way the Spanish don't like British style Sunday lunch at all - they don't like the vegetables. Always struck me as odd considering the quality and variety of vegetables for sale in the markets/supermarkets - they don't seem to eat them.:noidea:


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The Carvery is one of the few British places I have seen Spaniards eating. Perhaps because they can keep going back for another chunk of meat


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Isobella said:


> You can't go wrong with this one on the border between Torremolinos and Benalmadena. Bit of a trek for you but worth it. Well known on the CDS. Great beef and pork joints, Yorkshire puds, crackly, the lot. Good prices too.
> 
> Restaurant Costa del Sol, Carvery Benalmadena, Restaurant Torremolinos, Quality Carveries


Perfect, thanks for that.

I know the marina area quite well, and it is only a few minutes from El Faro. There is a good clear map on their website.

Looking forward to giving it a try 

Wibs


----------

